# IIS 7.5, on Windows 7, IIS User can't log in, ?Cannot read configuration file due ...



## hansaaa (Sep 5, 2013)

*IIS 7.5, on Windows 7, IIS User can't log in, “Cannot read configuration file due ...*

I am "experimenting" with Microsoft Internet Information Services 7.5, on a Windows 7 OS, as an FTP site.
I have created a FTP-site, called "Opta-site", and, enabled "Anonymous Authentication", "Basic Authentication", "IisManagerAuth" and "AspNetAuth".
FTP User Isolation is not enabled (i.e., all users go straight to ftproot).
I have then tried connecting anonymously, and, it works.
Then, I created one IIS user (User name: "Opta", Password "ThePassword"), using, what I believe is, the Microsoft .Net API(?), using the following commands, in Power Shell


> [System.Reflection.Assembly]::LoadWithPartialName("Microsoft.Web.Management") [Microsoft.Web.Management.Server.ManagementAuthentication]::CreateUser("Opta", "ThePassword") [Microsoft.Web.Management.Server.ManagementAuthorization]::Grant("Opta", "Opta-site", $FALSE)


And, back in the IIS Manager UI, enabled an "Allow Rule", for User "Opta", to have read and write permissions at the ftp root.
Now, when I connect, using, e.g., filezilla, or, windows ftp, I get:


> Status: Connecting to 192.168.178.20:21...Status: Connection established, waiting for welcome message...Response: 220 Microsoft FTP ServiceCommand: USER OptaResponse: 331 Password required for Opta.Command: PASS ***********Response: 530-User cannot log in.Response: Win32 error: Access is denied. Response: Error details: Filename: \\?\C:\Windows\system32\inetsrv\config\redirection.configResponse: Error: Cannot read configuration file due to insufficient permissionsResponse: Response: Response: 530 EndError: Critical errorError: Could not connect to server


Is this a windows issue (i.e., set windows permissions, on that file "C:\Windows\system32\inetsrv\config\redirection.config")? Or, something else?
I have seen other people have this/similar issue, e.g, Serverfault question A, Serverfault question B, StackOverflow question, the last of which suggests to give "IIS_IUSRS" permissions on the file, but none of these "solutions" have worked, in this case. The issue remains, unchanged.
Thanks for all help


----------

